# push & ambush



## 10-2 (Jan 30, 2009)

hi all,

I'm new and I was just wondering if any of you use the "push & ambush" method for coyotes? I searched and looked through several pages and found nothing... I'm just wondering how popular it is becuase this is how we kill most of our coyotes.

-thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

When you have 2-3 feet+ of snow (like we have here) pushing is the LAST thing a guy wants to put himself through.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

At times right after corn comes off and so on, we will push a field that has like 12 small sloughs in it. We usually end up with a few. But like BBJ said most of the time it isn't a go!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

spot and stalk, or calling. We used to walk fence rows and grassy draws in Wisconsin. I still walk the fence rows here in Illinois, but not as much as calling


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

I prefer calling or spot and stalk. We lost a coyote hunter here in Minnnesota last year doing the push and ambush method. Another person in his hunting group didn't see him and accidently shoot and killed him. You need to be very, very careful if your going to try this method. Good luck.


----------



## 10-2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah your not kidding about having to be careful, luckily we have a good group of guys who all have alot of experience (30+ years and no accidents) to teach us younger guys the trade.


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

Man! "dogslayer" that's rough. I'm sorry bout your accident but how did something like that happen? I know the shooter messed up big time but I also feel bad for him. He had to feel so extremely bad. Legally, what happens to someone that accidently shoots someone like that in a hunting accident??


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I go over different scenerio's in my mind and can not see how you could shoot somebody unless you are a certified moron!

What is the best way to impliment the push and ambush method? I think I have the idea as the name implyes but would like to hear from somebody with experiance using this method.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

The hunter that was killed wasn't anybody I knew personally. He lived about 45 miles from me. Someone in his hunting party was shooting at a running coyote and didn't see him (probably had on snow camo). The land around here is pretty flat in spots and bullets and deflect off the snow and frozen feilds pretty easily. When ever you get too many people in one sections with high powered rifles and coyotes start running, it a dangerous game. Just because someone is not in your "feild of veiw" in your scope, doesn't mean your bullet can't hit them. If your bullet skips over a small hill, you don't know if someones just over the crest.


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've come across good push locations by accident. We found a corner stand of trees that was only about 1/4 mile by 1/8 mile. While pushing it for deer, several coyotes ran out. Since then, we push it at least once a year and usually get dogs to come out. The secret is to have the guys who are posting to approach from a half mile down wind and don't get too close. So the set up is only good in certain wind directions. Once the guys who are ambushing post, then whoever is pushing moves in, and only then. The pusher/s make a lot of noise and zig zag across as they move through.


----------



## 10-2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bore.224 said:


> I go over different scenerio's in my mind and can not see how you could shoot somebody unless you are a certified moron!
> 
> What is the best way to impliment the push and ambush method? I think I have the idea as the name implyes but would like to hear from somebody with experiance using this method.


Its basically what it sais, you find some cover and have some guys (or gals) push it with people blocking where the coyotes tend to run out. Its like pushing deer but coyotes are far less predictable. You have to make sure you have someone blocking where you started the push from becuase the wiley ones will let you walk by them then take off in the direction you came from, and they also like to circle around you. It takes some experince with each spot to find their escape routes but once you get them figured out its loads of fun.

- And as said in an earlier post don't forget the wind or it will be over before it starts!


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks "10-2" that's a lot of good information.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I know a bunch of guys that push bushes. They hunt just like someone with hounds would, but use people instead of hounds. They circle blocks and find fresh tracks and make sure the tracks don't leave the block. then they send in 3-4 guys and have the rest of the guys sit and block off the bush. They are VERY successful at this. The have got 28 coyotes since january. We have about 3 feet of snow here and these guys will walk up to 5 miles a day. They use snowshoes and just walk nice and slow, they said sometimes the snow is so deep the coyotes wont even run, they just end up walking up on them and shooting them.

They get atleast 1 coyote everytime they go out. Very tiring but they get the job done.


----------

